# النصرانية فى مصر تتجه للانقراض



## islam suna (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كانت نسبة النصرانية فى مصر فى عام 1917 تمثل 8.6 من سكان مصر  وفى احصائية العام المنقضى  تعد نسبة المسيحية 5.6  من سكان مصر  وباعتراف القساوسة والكهنة  انه لو استمر المعدل بهذا الشكل فانهم سينقرضون  بعد 300 سنة وهذا كلامهم وعندى تسجيل الكهنة والقساوسة  لو عايزنى اجيبوا المنتدى  بس طبعا هترفضوا ..:smil12: ..:smil12: ..:yahoo:


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

islam suna قال:


> كانت نسبة النصرانية فى مصر فى عام 1917 تمثل 8.6 من سكان مصر وفى احصائية العام المنقضى تعد نسبة المسيحية 5.6 من سكان مصر وباعتراف القساوسة والكهنة انه لو استمر المعدل بهذا الشكل فانهم سينقرضون بعد 300 سنة وهذا كلامهم وعندى تسجيل الكهنة والقساوسة لو عايزنى اجيبوا المنتدى بس طبعا هترفضوا ..:smil12: ..:smil12: ..:yahoo:


 

اسلام ثمانين الى مئتين مسيحي مصري يوميا باعتراف الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية و يعترفون أنه لا وجود حالات اختطاف للمسيحيين كما تردد أبواق الدعاية القبطية المهاجرة والحاقدة ويعترفون أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض في 

****************


----------



## حمامة الروض (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الحمد الله 

أتمنى لأخوتي المصريين حتى المهاجرين منهم أن تدركهم كلهم قافلة النجاة قبل فوات الاوان
​


----------



## Bino (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مقدرش اقول غير :
ربنا يرشد كل واحد للطريق الصحيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا ينور قلوبكم و عقولكم 

و يعرفكم طريق الملكوت 

يا جماعة ماهياش بالعدد .. مهواش فرح نفرح بكتر المعازيم !! *


----------



## islam suna (28 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ربنا ينور قلوبكم و عقولكم
> 
> و يعرفكم طريق الملكوت
> 
> يا جماعة ماهياش بالعدد .. مهواش فرح نفرح بكتر المعازيم !! *



يعنى اللى سابوا النصرانية دول مبيفهموش مثلا منهم قساوسة وكهنة واباء رهبان .


دول ناس عرفوا الحق وامنوا بيه  يارب تعرفوا الحق زيهم وتامنوا بيه قبل فوات الاوان .


----------



## Bero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

islam suna قال:


> كانت نسبة النصرانية فى مصر فى عام 1917 تمثل 8.6 من سكان مصر  وفى احصائية العام المنقضى  تعد نسبة المسيحية 5.6  من سكان مصر  وباعتراف القساوسة والكهنة  انه لو استمر المعدل بهذا الشكل فانهم سينقرضون  بعد 300 سنة وهذا كلامهم وعندى تسجيل الكهنة والقساوسة  لو عايزنى اجيبوا المنتدى  بس طبعا هترفضوا ..:smil12: ..:smil12: ..:yahoo:[/QUOT
> استاذى العزيز
> عدد المسيحين فى مصر يزيد عن 15 مليون  نسمة  واتاكد من معلوماتك ومتقولش كلام وانت مش عارف مصادره  خليك عاقل فى كلامك


----------



## نــاقــد (28 ديسمبر 2006)

من الذي ينقرض يا ابله من يقرض هو رسولك رسول النكاح والسنه النكاحية الذي اخذ علي عاتقه نشر الجنس بغض النظر عن اي اشياء اخري ليرضي شهوته الجنسية وفحولته

فكل ما في الامر ان جماعة الاقباط الكفرة ينظمون النسل 

ولكنكم تتناسلون مثل بهائم الارض وتكثرون في عددكم وتتسببون في ازمة سكانية تواجه مصر الان

الا تخجلون من ذاتكم وانتم تشبهون البهائم التي تباد


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اسلام ثمانين الى مئتين مسيحي مصري يوميا باعتراف الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية و يعترفون أنه لا وجود حالات اختطاف للمسيحيين كما تردد أبواق الدعاية القبطية المهاجرة والحاقدة ويعترفون أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض في
> 
> *********************


 
العدد لا يهم بعدين مصر ناقصة مسلمين يعني حتى انك تفرح اد كدة ؟
بعدين الزيادة في عدد المسلمين هو ثكاثر طبيعي وليس ان المتنصرين يدخلون افواجا
وبعدين ثكاثر المسلمين هذا لا يعني ان دين الاسلام دين صحيح ومن عند الله

في المسيحية نحن نثبث ان دين المسيحية صحيح من خلال الكتاب المقدس وليس بالتباهي بعددنا في العالم مع اننا نحن الاكثرية ويحق لنا التباهي

انظر في الخارطة :dance:


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اسلام ثمانين الى مئتين مسيحي مصري يوميا باعتراف الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية و يعترفون أنه لا وجود حالات اختطاف للمسيحيين كما تردد أبواق الدعاية القبطية المهاجرة والحاقدة ويعترفون أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض في
> **************


هل هذه روابط لمواقع معتمده !!!!!!!!!
و هل تعليقك ( الكوبي بيست ) منقول حرفيا من أقوال المذكورين أعلاه ؟
أريد اٍقتباسا حرفيا لتعليق .
لا أريد جدالا .............أريد دليلا .
و لن تأتي به .


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2006)

islam suna قال:


> يعنى اللى سابوا النصرانية دول مبيفهموش مثلا منهم قساوسة وكهنة واباء رهبان .
> 
> 
> دول ناس عرفوا الحق وامنوا بيه يارب تعرفوا الحق زيهم وتامنوا بيه قبل فوات الاوان .


 
دليل على كلامك هذا؟
و لا هو كلام انشائي و بس؟


----------



## Twin (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*دليل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي*


Im Muslim قال:


> _كانت نسبة النصرانية فى مصر فى عام 1917 تمثل 8.6 من سكان مصر وفى احصائية العام المنقضى تعد نسبة المسيحية 5.6 من سكان مصر وباعتراف القساوسة والكهنة انه لو استمر المعدل بهذا الشكل فانهم سينقرضون بعد 300 سنة وهذا كلامهم وعندى تسجيل الكهنة والقساوسة لو عايزنى اجيبوا المنتدى بس طبعا هترفضوا ..:smil12: ..:smil12: ..:yahoo:_





Im Muslim قال:


> اسلام ثمانين الى مئتين مسيحي مصري يوميا باعتراف الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية و يعترفون أنه لا وجود حالات اختطاف للمسيحيين كما تردد أبواق الدعاية القبطية المهاجرة والحاقدة ويعترفون أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض





			
				حمامة الروض قال:
			
		

> الحمد الله
> أتمنى لأخوتي المصريين حتى المهاجرين منهم أن تدركهم كلهم قافلة النجاة قبل فوات الاوان​


 
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عرستي*
*أيه الكلام الجامد دة *
*ربنا يذيدكم يا أخي ويقل منا يا عم دة لو هيريحكوا*​ 
*بس أفتكر حاجة واحدة بس *​ 
*من نحن ومن أنتم ؟؟؟*
*ومن هو مسيحنا ومن هو نبيكم ؟؟؟*
*وما هو ديننا وما هو دينكم ؟؟؟*
*أفتكرها دايماً*​ 


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> Im Muslim قال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*أأويد نريد دليل*
*دة يا أخي وسائل الأعلام ولو حصل وأسلمت بنوته زغنونة كدة بسبب صديقها في قسم الدرب الأحمر *
*بتقوم الدنيا ومش بتقعد*
*دة في مسيحية بقت مسلمة*
*مابلك لو قسيس والا راهب*
*نريد دليل*​ 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل هذه روابط لمواقع معتمده !!!!!!!!!
> و هل تعليقك ( الكوبي بيست ) منقول حرفيا من أقوال المذكورين أعلاه ؟
> أريد اٍقتباسا حرفيا لتعليق .
> لا أريد جدالا .............أريد دليلا .
> و لن تأتي به .



دى مش روابط مقالات 
دى ملفات صوتية .... بصوت ابائكم  الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس
ومع ذلك مش عارف انتوا مسحتوها لية ؟
بس هى دى اخلاقكم دايما مش غريبة عليكم لا


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> يعنى اللى سابوا النصرانية دول مبيفهموش مثلا منهم قساوسة وكهنة واباء رهبان .
> 
> 
> دول ناس عرفوا الحق وامنوا بيه يارب تعرفوا الحق زيهم وتامنوا بيه قبل فوات الاوان .


 
*ههههههههه دى بقى احدث نكتة فى 2006 بجد ضحكتنى ..*
*اتكلم وطلع الكبت اللى عندك هو الكلام بفلوس؟!*


----------



## islam suna (28 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> دليل على كلامك هذا؟
> و لا هو كلام انشائي و بس؟



الدليل موجود  والملف الصوتى وضعها الاخ im muslim

ولكن اتمسحت ...


----------



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اسلام ثمانين الى مئتين مسيحي مصري يوميا باعتراف الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية و يعترفون أنه لا وجود حالات اختطاف للمسيحيين كما تردد أبواق الدعاية القبطية المهاجرة والحاقدة ويعترفون أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض في
> 
> ****************



ياااااااااااااااااراااااجل من80 الى 200 حاله يوميا ده احنا كده خلصنا وانقرضنا يطلع من 50 سنه باقولك ايه سيبك من الانبا تاوضروس خد الارقام الحقيقيه منى يدخل الاسلام فى مصر كل يوم نصف مليون مسيحى ايه رأيك الرقم عجبك صح ياللا انشرة فى المنتديات علشان نلاقى جاهل جديد جاى بعد اسبوع يقول (دخول نصف مليون مسيحى للاسلام فى مصر يوميا )على لسان البابا شنوده شخصيا وممكن يجيب تسجيلات كمان هههههههههههه


----------



## الحوت (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*اثبت صحة هذا الكلام الكاذب الملفق من فم البابا شنودة نفسه وبانتظارك​*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

islam suna قال:


> ده اعتراف الكهنة والقساوسة عندك بتضحك على خبتكم .


 

*بصراحة وبينى وبينك من غير زعل يعنى ..هى مش خيبتنا احنا !!*


----------



## الظبي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله 

الله يزيد و يبارك ..


----------



## الظبي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

انتوا تقولون ان اغلبية العالم مسيحي اوكي ع العين و الراس ..

و انا بقول شي

كل دولة في العالم مهما كااااانت صغيرة ام كبيييييرة لازم يكون فيها مواطنين مسلمييين ..

لكن مب كل دووووولة في العالم مهما كاااانت صغيرة او كبيرة فيها مواطنين مسيحيين ..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> كل دولة في العالم مهما كااااانت صغيرة ام كبيييييرة لازم يكون فيها مواطنين مسلمييين ..
> 
> لكن مب كل دووووولة في العالم مهما كاااانت صغيرة او كبيرة فيها مواطنين مسيحيين ..



*منين جبت المعلومة دى ؟؟؟

دا لسة على قناة الجزيرة شفتها امبارح فى برنامج بالصدفة بقلب لقيت بيقولوا فية ان فية دول غربية لحد دلوقتى ماتعرفش يعنى اية اسلام و الراجل التانى قلة اة فعلآ و قلبت *


----------



## فادية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الظبي قال:


> انتوا تقولون ان اغلبية العالم مسيحي اوكي ع العين و الراس ..
> 
> و انا بقول شي
> 
> ...



شهد شاهد من اهلها 
دا دليل على انكم متقدروش تعيشو مع البشر الغير مسلمين 
يعني انتو همجيين وانانيين وكمان بتكرهو البشر التانيين 
هو دا بالضبط الي علمهولكو محمدكم يا مسلم 
وحضرتك جاي تفتخر بالكلام دا سبحان الله :t32:


----------



## a.waheeed (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مع احترامى للجميع
الاسلام دخل مصر من اكتر من الف سنه ورغم كده المسيحيه منقرضتش...ايه اللى حصل جديد هيخليها تنقرض...وحكايه من تمانين لمتين دى(لا مؤاخذه) واسعه حبه لانك لو حسبتها بالمتوسط هتلاقى انهم اكتر من تلت تلاف واحد فى الشهر...يعنى زمانهم انقرضوا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

no good

اتكلم على قدك و بلاش اسلوب التهديد دة يا بابا هنا فية ناس تفحمك بردودها و انت فى مكانك


----------



## نــاقــد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

no good قال:


> والله شكلك كده لسه جديد و متفهمش حاجة فحولة إيه اللي بتتكلم عليها لو كان عايز يرضي فحولته كان رضاها و هو شاب مش لما كبر في السن و بلاش تتكلم علي الجنس في الدين عشان أنا عندي حاجات كتير مش هتعجبك في كتابك المقدس و إتقي شري أحسن


 
ليس جيدا 

ماهو الداعي اني جديد ام قديم فها انت ابن الاربع مشاركات تتحدث علي ماهو جديد وماهو قديم 
نعم انا جديد في مشاركتي في حوراكم الساذج ولكني قديم في معرفة رسولك ابو لمعة الذي لم يفعل في حياته الا السرقة و النهب وترويع البلاد الامنة ومازلت عباده يعيثون في الارض فسادا رسول النكاح اسمه وهذه سنته عجبي علي هذا رسول اقرف من ذكر اسمه الكريم اما لم يرضيها وهو شاب فهذا لانه كان شاب فقير لا يمتلك شئ ولا يعرف ابيه ابن الكلاب وهذه ليست سبه وانت تدرك هذا :smil12: 

فماذا فعل عندما ماتت زوجته الغنية لقد دار يجمع النساء كما يجمع الهاوي طوابع البريد ويمارس المفاخذة مع الاطفال وغيرها 

فلا تتحدث انت علي ماهو جديد وماهو قديم والا سوف اعري لك رسولك الكريم وامزقه شر ممزق 

ويمكنك طرح ما تريد عن الجنس في المسيحية ياهذا ولكن استعد لم سوف ارميه علي راسك الكريم من احاديث وايات شيطانية قرانية تخجل الجنين في بطن امه 

ولا تقول اتقي شري ايها البرميل الاجوف 

والا سوف تري مني ما لايعجبك 

الاخت فراشة مسيحية 

شكرا لدفاعك عني ولكن انا يضايقني ان تتحدثي مع مثل هؤلاء الاشخاص اتركيهم لنا و لن نبخل عليهم بالردود اما تهديداتهم في تهديدات حمقاء لاتلتفي لها فهي مثلهم

احترامي ..


----------



## dark2000 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

****************

*ممنوع نشر لينكات لمنتديات اخري*
*coptic man*


----------



## no good (29 ديسمبر 2006)

نــاقــد قال:


> ليس جيدا
> 
> ماهو الداعي اني جديد ام قديم فها انت ابن الاربع مشاركات تتحدث علي ماهو جديد وماهو قديم
> نعم انا جديد في مشاركتي في حوراكم الساذج ولكني قديم في معرفة رسولك ابو لمعة الذي لم يفعل في حياته الا السرقة و النهب وترويع البلاد الامنة ومازلت عباده يعيثون في الارض فسادا رسول النكاح اسمه وهذه سنته عجبي علي هذا رسول اقرف من ذكر اسمه الكريم اما لم يرضيها وهو شاب فهذا لانه كان شاب فقير لا يمتلك شئ ولا يعرف ابيه ابن الكلاب وهذه ليست سبه وانت تدرك هذا :smil12:
> ...


مش قولتلك أنت شكلك لسه جديد !!!!! أنا مطرود من هنا 5 مرات قبل كده من كتر الأسئلة اللي معرفوش يجوبوا عليها تاخدلك سؤال منهم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## no good (29 ديسمبر 2006)

dark2000 قال:


> ****************
> 
> *ممنوع نشر لينكات لمنتديات اخري*
> *coptic man*



dark 2000

 و الله براوة عليك يا بني إحنا بنيجي لعقر دار الأفاعي و بنواجهم و أخرها يطردونا و يقولكك مطرود لقلة الأدب !!!!!! الجدع يجلنا هناك بدون طرد أو تغيير أو حذف !!!!!


----------



## نــاقــد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

no good قال:


> مش قولتلك أنت شكلك لسه جديد !!!!! أنا مطرود من هنا 5 مرات قبل كده من كتر الأسئلة اللي معرفوش يجوبوا عليها تاخدلك سؤال منهم ؟؟؟؟


 
لاء يطرد احد من المنتدي لعدم الرد علي الاسئلة واتحدي ان تاتي بدليل علي ذلك والا فا انت مجرد كاذب مثلك مثل غيرك من اصحاب الكذب في ثلاث

فالطرد كما يبدوا فهو لقلة الادب واللسان الطويل والكوبي والباست الذي تحترفونه 

----------

تم تعديل بناء علي طلب صاحب المشاركة 
coptic man


----------



## Coptic Man (29 ديسمبر 2006)

no good قال:


> dark 2000
> 
> و الله براوة عليك يا بني إحنا بنيجي لعقر دار الأفاعي و بنواجهم و أخرها يطردونا و يقولكك مطرود لقلة الأدب !!!!!! الجدع يجلنا هناك بدون طرد أو تغيير أو حذف !!!!!


 
*يا اخ يا بتاع براوة هناك اعضاء مسيحين يشاركون في المنتدي*

*وانت تدرك ذلك فلا تكذب*

*اما عن اسباب عزوفنا علي المشاركة في هذه المنتديات*

*فهو سبب ابعد من ان تفكر فيه*

*و نحن لا نقوم بطردكم الا عندك تستخدمون اسلوب الشتيمة وقلة الادب *

*اما لو طردت بغير انك شتمت او وضعت مواضيع كتير نسخ ولصق *

*فلك ان تراسلني باسمك الجديد ولنري مدي صدقك*


----------



## no good (29 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يا اخ يا بتاع براوة هناك اعضاء مسيحين يشاركون في المنتدي*
> 
> *وانت تدرك ذلك فلا تكذب*
> 
> ...



 يعني عايز تشتمونا و نسكت ؟؟؟؟ و الله أنا عمري ما شتمت المسيح و لا أمه لاني مسلم و  كل اللي كتبته من كتابكم المقدس للرد علي إفترائتكم


----------



## الظبي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *منين جبت المعلومة دى ؟؟؟
> 
> دا لسة على قناة الجزيرة شفتها امبارح فى برنامج بالصدفة بقلب لقيت بيقولوا فية ان فية دول غربية لحد دلوقتى ماتعرفش يعنى اية اسلام و الراجل التانى قلة اة فعلآ و قلبت *



ههههه .. سيري زوري كل دولة و بتشوفين فيها مسلمين .. و بتشوفين فيها مساجد ..

و عطيني اسم اي دولة مافيها مسلمين او مساجد ..

ناس ما يعرفون شي اسمه اسلام .. و لو عرفوا صدقيني بيدخلون فيه .. بس ناس غسرهم فنفس البلد يعرفون الاسلام و مسلمين بعد ..


و مب كل دولة فيها كنيسة :t33:


----------



## الظبي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> شهد شاهد من اهلها
> دا دليل على انكم متقدروش تعيشو مع البشر الغير مسلمين
> يعني انتو همجيين وانانيين وكمان بتكرهو البشر التانيين
> هو دا بالضبط الي علمهولكو محمدكم يا مسلم
> وحضرتك جاي تفتخر بالكلام دا سبحان الله :t32:





هههههههاي

و منو قص عليج اختي ؟؟؟

لو سمحتي لا تيلسين تقولين همجييين و الخ لاني مابا اغلط ..

عيل هني في دبي في مسيحييين واااايد بس كلهم اجانب .. هذا معناته ان نحن ما نقدر نعيش وياهم .. هم ويانا في البلاد من اكثر من 20 سنه ... لكن مش مواطنييييييييين .. في كثييير من البلدان مافيها مسيحي مواطن واااحد لكن فيها اجانب مسيحيين :t33:


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخ اسلام 
لك مني السلام مع انكم لاتقرو لنا السلام وهذه هي تعاليم الدين الاسلام ومع ذلك لك منا السلام والرب ينير بصيرتك
نعود لما تقول عن عدد المتحولين الي الدين الاسلامي والاعداد الهائلة من القساوسة والرهبان والشعب  استحلفك بكل عزيز لديك هل انت مصدق لهذا الهراء والادعاءات الكاذبة . اشك في ذلك 
ولكن اقول لك شيء الا وهو من ذاق حلاوة الحياة والعشرة مع يسوع المسيح لن يقبل ان يستبدلها بأي حياة اخري وانا اعذركم لانكم لم تتمتعو بهذه الحياة  حياة المحبة حياة السلام 
يا عزيزي انت وكل اخوتك في الاسلام فكر بعقلك واترك ما هو مغروث فيكم من افكار وتعاليم قاتلة لحاملها قبل اي من جيرانك او من ليس علي دينك وخذ علي ذلك مثل واحد 
عندكم يقول لكم دينكم اقتل عدوك واستحل ماله وبيته وعرضه و نحن يقول لنا المسيح احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم .   فكر شوية وقلي تعيش مع المحبة وام العنف والقتل.


----------



## romyo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

تفسير ابن كثير جـ2 صــ26
كان يفعل بصور من الطين شكل الطير ثم ينفخ فيه _*فيطير عياناً*_


----------



## romyo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

> هنا السيد المسيح عليه السلام بيقول ( أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير ) و ياريت سيادتك تاخد بالك من ( هيئة الطير ) ,,, يعني ايه ؟؟؟ يعني كان بيجيب الطين و يعمل بيه الشكل الخارجي للطائر يعني ماكانش بيخلق قلب و لا كبد ولا دم ولا اي حاجه م اللي جوه الطائر


تفسير ابن كثير جـ2 صــ26
كان يفعل بصور من الطين شكل الطير ثم ينفخ فيه فيطير عياناً


----------



## romyo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

> بإذن الله


ولماذا لم ياذن لرسول الاسلام بالشفاء


----------



## Artificial Mind (30 ديسمبر 2006)

romyo قال:


> تفسير ابن كثير جـ2 صــ26
> كان يفعل بصور من الطين شكل الطير ثم ينفخ فيه فيطير عياناً



كلمه بإذنى تحل الاشكال نهائيا ...اى بإذن الله سبحانه و تعالى


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين قال:


> olling:
> 
> هو انت لازم تتكلم وخلاص
> هذا ليس الا اعلاااااااااااااااااااااااااان افلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس



*ليه كده يابو سماعين بالراحه لا يطق لك عرق*


----------



## Badr (31 ديسمبر 2006)

romyo قال:


> تفسير ابن كثير جـ2 صــ26
> كان يفعل بصور من الطين شكل الطير ثم ينفخ فيه _*فيطير عياناً*_



شكل الطير و ليس طيرا كامل الخلقه ,,,


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض , منهم من كلم الله و رفع بعضهم درجات واتينا عيسى بن المريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس )) صدق الله العظيم .
> 
> - لو مافهمتش الايه دي , ياريت تجاوبني ع الكام سؤال دول :-
> 
> ...


استاذى بدر مع احترامى الشديد لك ولتعلاقياتك 
نفهم من كلامك ان الرسول محمد  تميز بشى وهو الاسراء والمعرج 
اذكر لنا ما هى مميزات النبى محمد ثم الذكر لنا ما هى النبوات التى اتى بها محمد ولم ياتى بها الانبياء من قبله حتى يلقب بنبى هل تفهم كلامى اتاينى بالنبوات التى لقب على اساسها نبى 
وثانيا احب اعرف الاستاذ صاحب المقال ان عدد المتنصارين فى مصر اى المتحولين من الاسلام الى المسيحية يزيد عن اتنين مليون واحد 
ولو حضرتك بتعرف تحسب وبتفهم فى الرياضيات لايعنى انخفاض النسبة انخفاض العدد من عام لاخر 
يعنى مش المسيحين اللى بيقولو لكن كل راجل مسلم عشان متجوز 4 وما ملكت ايامنك من جوراى (خادمات يعنى) بيخلفو كتير ويطلقو ويخلفو تانى عشان كدة كل واحد منهم تلاقى عنده زريبة عيال صغيرة لاستة مش عارف اسماءهم من كتر هل يعنى هذا ان المسيحية تقل فى مصر 
ولكن دعنى الان من هذه الخرافات التى تقول ان المسيحية سوف تنقرض فى مصر 
والاستاذ اللى بيقول ان فى بلاد مفهاش حد مسيحى لحضرتك ان تتينا باسماء هذه البلاد لنضحك على حضرتك كلنا 
لان الكتاب المقدس وصل الى كل العالم وكل البلاد يوجد بها مسيحين ولا تعنى قلتهم عدم وجودهم 
واذا كان هناك مدن مثل مكة لايوجد بها مسيحين وذلك ليس لان المسيحية لم تقدر ان تدخلها 
ولكن ان المسلمين خايفين على عقر دراهم من الفتنة 
مع ان اشد فتنة تركها الرسول للرجال هى النساء وهو حديث من احاديث الرسول 
وانا مش عايز اطول على حضرتك يا استاذى العزيز


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> شكل الطير و ليس طيرا كامل الخلقه ,,,




واسف لتعليقى التانى ولكن هل تقدر ان تذكر لنا كيف تم الخلق 
اقصد هنا خلق الانسان اى ادام 
وماذ فعل الله ولم يفعله عيسى 
وشكر ليك


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 يناير 2007)

يا مسلمة جدا اهلا بك 
ما كل هذه المعجزات التي تتحدثي عنا هل هذا الكلام يعقل اذا كان القران معجزة من محمد 
علي حسب قولك فأذا هو ليس من عند الله وانما هو معجزة من محمد فما قولك في هذا .
وانشقاق القمر فهذه من قصيدة امرئ القيس . وتسبيح الحصي ونبع الماء من يديه اليس من 
الافضل تسبيح البشر . اما عن نطق الحجر والشجر والذئب وشكوة البعير من الجهد وغير ذلك 
الكثير . وعلي فكرة انت لم تذكري حمار يعفور والحوار الذي دار بينه وبين النبي محمد . بصراحة 
يامسلمه معجزاتك لم تقنع طفل صغير . ربنا يعطي لك نعمة وحكمة وتفكير صائب.   شكرا


----------



## Badr (3 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> يا مسلمة جدا اهلا بك
> ما كل هذه المعجزات التي تتحدثي عنا هل هذا الكلام يعقل اذا كان القران معجزة من محمد
> علي حسب قولك فأذا هو ليس من عند الله وانما هو معجزة من محمد فما قولك في هذا .
> وانشقاق القمر فهذه من قصيدة امرئ القيس . وتسبيح الحصي ونبع الماء من يديه اليس من
> ...



معجزة ايه اللي من محمد ؟؟؟؟ محمد لا يأتي بمعجزات ,, من يصنع المعجزات هو الله ليؤيد بها رسله ,,, يعني معجزة فرق البحر لسيدنا موسى و بني اسرائيل , سيدنا موسى هو اللي صنعها ؟؟؟؟؟ لا طبعا اللي صنعها هو الله .
 -- و بعدين معجزات ايه اللي عايزها تقنع ؟؟؟؟ انت لو تعرف معنى كلمة معجزه مش هاتتكلم الكلام ده ,,, المعجزه هي حدوث شيئ من وراء العقل يعني شيئ لا يعقل .. ابقى زاكر كويس قبل ماتنزل ع المنتدى .


----------



## lovebjw (3 يناير 2007)

استاذى بدر واستاذتى العزيزة المسلمة لو حضرتيكى انتى واستاذ بدر قريتو تعليقى كويس انا مطلبتش معجزات 
لكن انا طالبت بنبوات اتى بها الرسول محمد ولم ياتى بها احد من الانبياء من قبله 
وغير كدة حضرتك  بلاش تستهزا من حد وتقول ان زكريا بطرس دا خياله واسع  هو الراجل مابيجبش حاجة من عنده 
وانا لى تحفزات على كلام زكريا بطرس لكن انا شايف انك لو شايف ان هو  خياله واسع فعلا وسهل الرد عليه 
لماذ لم يقف احد من شيوخ الازهر لكى يدعوه فى مناظرة علنية  لماذ هل لانه خياله واسع ام انه كداب ام انه محق لازم تشوف انهى اختيار اللى ينفع 
انا شايف ان هو لو خياله واسع فعلا وكداب يبقى يعمل مناظرة مع احد شيوخ الازهر وهيتقطع 
ام لو هو فعلا محق يبقى دا السوال الاصعب 
وانا اكرر ان لى تحفزات على طريقة كلام القمص زكريا بطرس 
لكن شوف بجد ليه محدش من شيوخ الاسلام واقفو ضده  وشكر جدا ليك يا استاذى بدر


----------



## lovebjw (3 يناير 2007)

واستاذى العزيز بدر ممكن حضرتك تقولى مكان الاية بتاعت ان موسى مسك الضلع وضرب بيه الراجل صحى دى عشان انا مش عارف بجد هى فى سورة ولا الاية بتاعتها 
ولا حضرتك عايز تشوف مين هو اعظم شخص فى القران ندرس القران ونشوف  ولا انا غلطان


----------



## حسن شحاتة (8 يناير 2007)

نحن ننكح بالشرع


----------



## ابن الفادي (8 يناير 2007)

يا كابتن حسن شحاته 
  ايه الشرع اللي انت بتتكلم عنه بتقول نحن بننكح بالشرع وانتم بالزنا  انا مش هتكلم عن الزنا لكن وضح لي الشرع اللي انت بتتكلم عنه هل الشرع اعطاك واحل لك نكاح الموتي بالقبور هل الشرع اباح لك نكاح زوجة ابنك هل الشرع يبيح لك غزو جارك واسر نسائه وتوزيعهم مثل الاغنام وانا اسف علي هذا التشبيه ولكن المرأة  بشر مثلها مثل الرجل والله كرمها مثل الرجل فلا هي نصفة ولا ربعه . ارجو قبل ان تطرح الاتهامات ان تتأكد منها فما هو الزنا يا استاذ حسن .
من البدء خلقهما ذكر وانثي ـ مش ذكر واربعة اناث


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ربنا ينور قلوبكم و عقولكم
> 
> و يعرفكم طريق الملكوت
> 
> يا جماعة ماهياش بالعدد .. مهواش فرح نفرح بكتر المعازيم !! *



:big29: :new5: :big29: :new5:


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 يناير 2007)

حسن شحاتة قال:


> نحن ننكح بالشرع  وانتم  بالزناء



 مهضوم أوي!!!
ها ها ها ،شكراً لأدبك وحكمتك وفطنتك النادرة!!!!!!

ربنا يبارك أقباط مصر،ومسيحييها،لأنهم فعلاً جنود الرب،وإذا في شيء رح ينقرض،فهو الاسلام تحت أقدام مسيحيي مصر،لأنه بالأصل دين تحت-أرضي،الله يبارك بابا شنودة ويديمه أسد ربّاني،فاذهبوا يا قليلي الحياء من المسلمين،و توبوا بكل قلوبكم ليسوع وحده.


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2007)

*



سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخوتي


Im Muslim قال:



كانت نسبة النصرانية فى مصر فى عام 1917 تمثل 8.6 من سكان مصر وفى احصائية العام المنقضى تعد نسبة المسيحية 5.6 من سكان مصر وباعتراف القساوسة والكهنة انه لو استمر المعدل بهذا الشكل فانهم سينقرضون بعد 300 سنة وهذا كلامهم وعندى تسجيل الكهنة والقساوسة لو عايزنى اجيبوا المنتدى بس طبعا هترفضوا ..:smil12: ..:smil12: ..:yahoo:

أنقر للتوسيع...




Im Muslim قال:



اسلام ثمانين الى مئتين مسيحي مصري يوميا باعتراف الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية و يعترفون أنه لا وجود حالات اختطاف للمسيحيين كما تردد أبواق الدعاية القبطية المهاجرة والحاقدة ويعترفون أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض 

أنقر للتوسيع...




			
				حمامة الروض قال:
			
		


الحمد الله 
أتمنى لأخوتي المصريين حتى المهاجرين منهم أن تدركهم كلهم قافلة النجاة قبل فوات الاوان​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههههههههه
عرستي
أيه الكلام الجامد دة 
ربنا يذيدكم يا أخي ويقل منا يا عم دة لو هيريحكوا​ 
بس أفتكر حاجة واحدة بس ​ 
من نحن ومن أنتم ؟؟؟
ومن هو مسيحنا ومن هو نبيكم ؟؟؟
وما هو ديننا وما هو دينكم ؟؟؟
أفتكرها دايماً​ 


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		




			
				Im Muslim قال:
			
		


يعنى اللى سابوا النصرانية دول مبيفهموش مثلا منهم قساوسة وكهنة واباء رهبان .
دول ناس عرفوا الحق وامنوا بيه يارب تعرفوا الحق زيهم وتامنوا بيه قبل فوات الاوان .

أنقر للتوسيع...

دليل على كلامك هذا؟
و لا هو كلام انشائي و بس؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أأويد نريد دليل
دة يا أخي وسائل الأعلام ولو حصل وأسلمت بنوته زغنونة كدة بسبب صديقها في قسم الدرب الأحمر 
بتقوم الدنيا ومش بتقعد
دة في مسيحية بقت مسلمة
مابلك لو قسيس والا راهب
نريد دليل​ 
سلام ونعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لسة مفيش اجابة... و لا حنشوف اجابة

اعطيناكم مساحتكم الكافية للتعبير عن الرأي و الرد على شبهاتكم

يغلق*


----------

